# Re: Wireless internet is stuck on identifying...



## webster188 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Wireless internet is stuck on identifying...*

I have same problem although the internet connection is working fine.
Can also access my complete home network.

So no problem except vista is insisting that the connection is limited and the connection stays on identifying.

Have tried to reset TCP/IP stack but got reply "The requisted operation requires elevation".
Do not have a clue what this means. 

Regards,

Webster188


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless internet is stuck on identifying...*

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless internet is stuck on identifying...*



webster188 said:


> Have tried to reset TCP/IP stack but got reply "The requisted operation requires elevation".
> Do not have a clue what this means.


Try following the instructions EXACTLY.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------

